# Do you wear leggings?



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Just a non-serious Friday evening thread  

When leggings first started becoming outerwear I swore I would never be one of *those* people, yet I have become exactly that.
I'm not sure how it happened, it was just around the house at first, then winter came and l was running in leggings, and next thing I know, I'm out in public wearing leggings! 

There are actually some rather cute styles out there. 
Don't get me wrong, I still love my jeans and wear those whenever possible too, but nothing quite beats the comfort of a good pair of leggings! 

So? What are you? Pro leggings? Hate 'em? Don't care? Collect 'em? What?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

In Summer, with a long tunic style top and some nice sandals/flip flops.

In Winter, with boots and a long sweater.

I do buy the longer ones though, so no leg on show!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

More joggers then leggings, not got the legs for them. Winter wear for me, comfy and warm


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't bring myself to wear leggings for some reason.
I used to live in jodpurs and love my skinny jeans but leggings are too far apparently


----------



## DFP (Oct 19, 2016)

Crikey no, not with my bum! Though if I ever take up horse riding again, I may have to use them until other suitable wear can be found (and that's a long way off). Not keen on anything close fitting myself, so I'll stick to my loose fitting jeans.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in leggings, I find them very comfortable & practical, & they dry so much quicker than jeans!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I can't bring myself to wear leggings for some reason.
> *I used to live in jodpurs* and love my skinny jeans but leggings are too far apparently


I've been known to use them as a cheap alternative to jods


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> I can't bring myself to wear leggings for some reason.
> I used to live in jodpurs and love my skinny jeans but leggings are too far apparently


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
This is me, the jodhpurs, not the skinny jeans - can't bring myself to go the skinny jeans route, I feel too much like a middle aged mom trying to hard  
But I found myself at the grocery store in leggings the other day and had a moment of "what the hell happened here?!" Followed quickly by "ooh, eggplant!" And the attire was totally forgotten


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Absolutely! Just some of my collection...





































Edit: Man my legs are great


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I've been known to use them as a cheap alternative to jods


I just don't understand why jods are ok but leggings aren't...my brain has some odd hang ups at times!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I love a pair of leggings but even more so I love jeggings  I have to wear them with a long top though cos I always think my thighs are huge


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> This is me, the jodhpurs, not the skinny jeans - can't bring myself to go the skinny jeans route, I feel too much like a middle aged mom trying to hard
> But I found myself at the grocery store in leggings the other day and had a moment of "what the hell happened here?!" Followed quickly by "ooh, eggplant!" And the attire was totally forgotten


I only started to wear skinny jeans when I hit 33, before then it was bootleg jeans all the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Matrod said:


> I love a pair of leggings but even more so I love jeggings  I have to wear them with a long top though cos I always think my thighs are huge


I'm not a fan of jeggings (middle age mom thing again) but I've discovered leggings with pockets and that's definitely a plus!!


----------



## DFP (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm 47 and have never worn skinny jeans (even when I was a size that could fit in them!) - I just love my comfort fits, and they have to sit around the waist - none of this muffin top, clinging to one's hips business!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I wear leggings as an alternative to tights , much more comfortable. With a pair of boots who would know ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

DFP said:


> I'm 47 and have never worn skinny jeans (even when I was a size that could fit in them!) - I just love my comfort fits, and they have to sit around the waist - none of this muffin top, clinging to one's hips business!


Oh that's one thing I can't stand, high waists... Has to be low-rise here


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I wear leggings a lot...long tops with them...

As @SusieRainbow says I wear them as 'tights' so to speak too as I will add a skirt now and again too

I never thought I would wear leggings again after wearing them and ski pants as a child. However I do feel really comfy in them, have really nice fleece lined ones for winter and I love wearing boots so they go well. Plus easy to wash and dry as said!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I wear leggings as an alternative to tights , much more comfortable. With a pair of boots who would know ?


I bet they're warmer too!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

I hated leggings/jeggings then I hurt my back and couldn't bear anything with a stiff waist band like jeans, still can't. So jeggings it is. One day I'll find a pair of boot cut ones. Actually, do they even produce boot cut jeggings?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Leggings/jeggings are my leg coverings of choice (...excluding jammies)
Soooo comfy


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

sesmo said:


> I hated leggings/jeggings then I hurt my back and couldn't bear anything with a stiff waist band like jeans, still can't. So jeggings it is. One day I'll find a pair of boot cut ones. Actually, do they even produce boot cut jeggings?


Yes, they're called yoga pants  
Which I also love!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I bet they're warmer too!


Yes they are ! And there are more colour and fabric choices, I have bamboo and organic cotton ones, lovely! Although I'm a (cough) older and larger lady they look quite streamlined and flattering.
The ones with pockets sound interesting , tell me more !


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I'm not a fan of jeggings (middle age mom thing again) but I've discovered leggings with pockets and that's definitely a plus!!


Leggings with pockets :Woot I need these in my life! I'm 2 years off 40 but I look about 12 so I can get away with jeggings still :Smuggrin


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes love leggings! I have two pairs of fleece lined ones that are sooo comfy and warm in winter. I only really have a couple of pairs of jeans as I can never find any that fit me properly or I like! I do have a pair of jeggings that are comfier then my jeans though so I wear them more. 
I also wear leggings as tights sometimes and also with long tops/jumpers


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes they are ! And there are more colour and fabric choices, I have bamboo and organic cotton ones, lovely! Although I'm a (cough) older and larger lady they look quite streamlined and flattering.
> The ones with pockets sound interesting , tell me more !


Wonderful invention!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Just popped some on as pyjamas - they are long enough and don't ride up my legs in the night - I get awful calf cramp if my legs get cold at night!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Little P said:


> Just popped some on as pyjamas - they are long enough and don't ride up my legs in the night - I get awful calf cramp if my legs get cold at night!


Too hot to sleep in for me! I usually end up with one leg out from under the blankets anyway :Hilarious But they are awesome as loungewear. Though I also have a pair of obnoxious purple patterned harem pants that are my favorite thing to lounge around the house in


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to live in them when we had horses as so easy to tuck in wellie boots or riding boots or dog walking boots or wear around the house but these days I think I'm a bit old for them and besides I find skin tight stuff uncomfortable so I go for looser jogging pants most of the time.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I prefer skinny jeans when going out but like leggings for my relaxing clothes. When I just want to be comfy but slightly more stylish than wearing lounge pants/pjs. Have to wear a top that covers my bum though!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I'm not a fan of jeggings (middle age mom thing again) but I've discovered leggings with pockets and that's definitely a plus!!


I'm with @Matrod, I do like me a pair of jeggings!

And I love the idea leggings with pockets, because in summer I am literally wearing nothing but a t-shirt & leggings so the only place I can stash poo bags is in my bra


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm with @Matrod, I do like me a pair of jeggings!
> 
> And I love the idea leggings with pockets, because in summer I am literally wearing nothing but a t-shirt & leggings so the only place I can stash poo bags is in my bra


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
As long as it's not the used ones...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do like my skinny jeans and jeggings but leggings just don't have the support that jeans have and I'd end up looking like a blob


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm with @Matrod, I do like me a pair of jeggings!
> 
> And I love the idea leggings with pockets, because in summer I am literally wearing nothing but a t-shirt & leggings so the only place I can stash poo bags is in my bra


I put the poop bags in my waistband.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Oh that's one thing I can't stand, high waists... Has to be low-rise here


I prefer high waists. If it's too low then my bum crack shows when I bend over!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Sairy said:


> I prefer high waists. If it's too low then my bum crack shows when I bend over!


Not super low rise, but I don't like anything that feels like it's slicing me in half either. Before low rise jeans were invented, I used to wear men's jeans because they sat lower on the waist. Has to be below the bellybutton otherwise it's just uncomfortable!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a large bottom and thighs which don't lend themselves well to wearing leggings. I prefer these sorts of trousers (womens though obviously)










Plenty of pockets - tissues, poo bags, treats, phone, ball - no problem


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Not super low rise, but I don't like anything that feels like it's slicing me in half either. Before low rise jeans were invented, I used to wear men's jeans because they sat lower on the waist. Has to be below the bellybutton otherwise it's just uncomfortable!


Oh yeah, still below the belly button. I just hate bending over and feeling that I'm exposing myself!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Sairy said:


> I have a large bottom and thighs which don't lend themselves well to wearing leggings. I prefer these sorts of trousers (womens though obviously)
> 
> View attachment 344058
> 
> ...


Oh I have these too! In military green, men's LOL. And yes, for practicality, they're awesome, just way too hot in the summer, or even spring for that matter!

ETA I too carry all my weight in my butt and thighs, and that's the beauty of leggings, with a lot of pants, they're giant in the waist if they accommodate my butt and thighs, no such problem with leggings.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Declaration: I'm nearly 50 :Bag so heaven forbid I wear leggings.

Dd wears them, she's a svelt 18 yo who looks pretty dapper in anything she wears.

I don't envy her, I was her (only even thinner), I don't tell her that.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Oh I have these too! In military green, men's LOL. And yes, for practicality, they're awesome, just way too hot in the summer, or even spring for that matter!
> 
> ETA I too carry all my weight in my butt and thighs, and that's the beauty of leggings, with a lot of pants, they're giant in the waist if they accommodate my butt and thighs, no such problem with leggings.


I have some that are quite thin so not too hot. One of my pairs have zips so that you can take the lower part of the leg off and make them into shorts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Sairy said:


> I have some that are quite thin so not too hot. One of my pairs have zips so that you can take the lower part of the leg off and make them into shorts.


Yup, good quality hiking pants, in a quick dry cloth? Love 'em. Good quality ones are expensive though. I can get the heavy army ones from the army surplus store for cheap


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> Declaration: I'm nearly 50 :Bag so heaven forbid I wear leggings.
> 
> Dd wears them, she's a svelt 18 yo who looks pretty dapper in anything she wears.
> 
> I don't envy her, I was her (only even thinner), I don't tell her that.


I'm 46 so I guess I have 4 more years of wearing leggings then? :Hilarious
15 year old daughter loves to tell me how to dress, and apparently I can pull off leggings. Though apparently my decorative scarf game needs help though. I always think I look Hepburn-ish and my daughter gives me the "look" and just "no." 
Ah teenagers... keep you humble that's for sure!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rafa said:


> I put the poop bags in my waistband.


I've tried that..... they, erm, migrated  & I ended up looking like I was groping myself trying to retrieve them.

Not that putting my hand in my bra while the dog is pooping away merrily is any more dignified!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Not that putting my hand in my bra while the dog is pooping away merrily is any more dignified!


At least you're not at the grocery store, paying for your food, and reach in to your bra to hand sweaty boob money to the cashier.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I've tried that..... they, erm, migrated  & I ended up looking like I was groping myself trying to retrieve them.
> 
> Not that putting my hand in my bra while the dog is pooping away merrily is any more dignified!


You could put them down your pants and then you'd definitely get some looks, especially if wearing leggings


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I'm 46 so I guess I have 4 more years of wearing leggings then? :Hilarious
> 15 year old daughter loves to tell me how to dress, and apparently I can pull off leggings. Though apparently my decorative scarf game needs help though. I always think I look Hepburn-ish and my daughter gives me the "look" and just "no."
> Ah teenagers... keep you humble that's for sure!


46, it depends on your shape:size.

I was 24 getting married, I was tiny, my Dh is much bigger than me, Dd was shocked that when she tried my wedding dress on at 12 yo it wouldn'nt fit her. She has Dh genes (she is gorgeous ........... I get told, I can see myself the "effect" she has, she is a double-take type).


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Declaration: I'm nearly 50 :Bag so heaven forbid I wear leggings.
> 
> Dd wears them, she's a svelt 18 yo who looks pretty dapper in anything she wears.
> 
> I don't envy her, I was her (only even thinner), I don't tell her that.


Well ... that does not stop me!!! Neither my lamb chop thighs- I am otherwise quite slim. But I love jumper dresses and maybe they are too short for thights? Leggings just solve that and it is too hot here for jeans most of the time. Plus they dry quickly, not like jeans.
My friend is 70 plus and wears them, with longer tops and looks fine. Better than tracksuit for walking dogs in our weather .


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Well ... that does not stop me!!! Neither my lamb chop thighs- I am otherwise quite slim. But I love jumper dresses and maybe they are too short for thights? Leggings just solve that and it is too hot here for jeans most of the time. Plus they dry quickly, not like jeans.
> My friend is 70 plus and wears them, with longer tops and looks fine. Better than tracksuit for walking dogs in our weather .


My shape has changed.
Weight stuck around my middle.
Leggings look (and feel) gawd-awful on me.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a couple of pairs of Capri length ones that I wear under shift dresses or long tunic tops for a night out.

And then there's my Tikiboo's...



Little P said:


> Absolutely! Just some of my collection...
> 
> View attachment 344049
> 
> ...






























I've also got another two non-Tikiboo ones; ones that look like a mermaid and a pair that are bright and funky colours, but I don't have any photos of those ones. I wear these to tap dancing, Pilates, to the gym, running etc.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I don’t generally like leggings, or the patterns on them for adults, quite cute for children though. 
I do have some black 3/4 length ones for working out in, i wouldn’t wear them as everyday pants


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m a recent legging convert. I have a pair that I exercise in, and a couple of other pairs. All are black!

I still struggle with wearing them in public though unless under something that covers my bum and the top part of my thighs.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I always wear leggings to the gym, I have to show off my lovely bum!!! 

If I wear leggings out an about I wear Sainsburys grey ones, they have a nice thick waist band and unlike many cotton leggings they don't go see through. 

I wouldn't however wear them as trousers, I do think unless running etc whatever you are wearing on top should cover your bum.


----------



## DFP (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm with Westie-Ma, all my flab is on my belly (I look like I'm pregnant from some angles) and I'm a UK size 20 - so around a 38" waist - so leggings just feel horrible and look dreadful. They don't have a slimming effect when you're my size, they just emphasise the lumps and bumps!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

I love the leggings in the pic where it says wonderful invention.....they look great nice and smart but comfy I wear more trousers then anything but I do love the colourful ones for work outs now n then


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> Declaration: I'm nearly 50 :Bag so heaven forbid I wear leggings.
> 
> Dd wears them, she's a svelt 18 yo who looks pretty dapper in anything she wears.
> 
> I don't envy her, I was her (only even thinner), I don't tell her that.


You're just a spring chicken westie-ma! I'm 78 and have one pair of leggings which I hardly ever wear mainly because the weather's never right here!

In winter I wear F&F (Tesco) drawstring jogging pants, but being a "shorty" have to take 4 inches from the bottom. They're worn over the top of a pair of woolly tights, thermal underwear and two thick sweaters! Much too cold to wear leggings in winter and much too hot in summer so only worn for a couple of weeks in spring. In summer I live in cotton polyester pants in different colours with a cotton top, also from Tesco.

I'm very lucky because in one of the shopping malls there's a large charity shop which only sells "end of season/range" clothes from all over Europe. Last week I bought a thick knit sweater and 2 cashmere polo necked sweaters all for £7.50. Can't be bad!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Leggings for me are not a "trouser" they need to be under something, ( dress, skirt, tunic type top) worn almost like tights. 
Sports leggings are different .......


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

my leggings I wear for work out at gym only.......


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes they are ! And there are more colour and fabric choices, I have bamboo and organic cotton ones, lovely! Although I'm a (cough) older and larger lady they look quite streamlined and flattering.
> The ones with pockets sound interesting , tell me more !


Where do you buy the bamboo ones please?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I do like my skinny jeans and jeggings but leggings just don't have the support that jeans have and I'd end up looking like a blob


You can't get away with this - I've met you remember!! I'm far bigger than you and I wear them (but really in place of tights; I'm well covered to just above the knee  ).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> You're just a spring chicken westie-ma! *I'm 78* and have one pair of leggings which I hardly ever wear mainly because the weather's never right here!
> 
> In winter I wear F&F (Tesco) drawstring jogging pants, but being a "shorty" have to take 4 inches from the bottom. They're worn over the top of a pair of woolly tights, thermal underwear and two thick sweaters! Much too cold to wear leggings in winter and much too hot in summer so only worn for a couple of weeks in spring. In summer I live in cotton polyester pants in different colours with a cotton top, also from Tesco.
> 
> I'm very lucky because in one of the shopping malls there's a large charity shop which only sells "end of season/range" clothes from all over Europe. Last week I bought a thick knit sweater and 2 cashmere polo necked sweaters all for £7.50. Can't be bad!


No way! I pegged you as at least 20 years younger than that


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Where do you buy the bamboo ones please?





Blaise in Surrey said:


> Where do you buy the bamboo ones please?


https://bambooclothing.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIuPaeob-J2QIVApPtCh0_YwefEAAYASAAEgLb8PD_BwE
Seasalt are lovely too , but more limited choice.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> You're just a spring chicken westie-ma! I'm 78 and have one pair of leggings which I hardly ever wear mainly because the weather's never right here!
> 
> In winter I wear F&F (Tesco) drawstring jogging pants, but being a "shorty" have to take 4 inches from the bottom. They're worn over the top of a pair of woolly tights, thermal underwear and two thick sweaters! Much too cold to wear leggings in winter and much too hot in summer so only worn for a couple of weeks in spring. In summer I live in cotton polyester pants in different colours with a cotton top, also from Tesco.
> 
> I'm very lucky because in one of the shopping malls there's a large charity shop which only sells "end of season/range" clothes from all over Europe. Last week I bought a thick knit sweater and 2 cashmere polo necked sweaters all for £7.50. Can't be bad!


Ooo I do like your bargains

It's not so much age, I posted about mine to just say I'm middle aged with the spread to match  I am trying to reduce my bulk.

Whatever size or shape if those who wear them feel fine then go for it but leggings don't make me feel fine, they highlight my flab and make me feel awful.

My dilema is that my tennis joggers are no longer being made all the shops are selling sports leggings. The girls I play with (they are older than me but smaller) wear their tennis shirts over the leggings which looks nicer than it sounds, when I lose my weight a bit I'm going to have to go that route.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Last time I wore leggings they were pretty rubbish as a clothes item. The knees went baggy after the first wash and they constantly tried to slide down your legs meaning you had to hoik them up all the time! I take it modern ones are much better?
Personally I prefer baggy trousers, even when I was skinny I lived in cargo pants all the time. I could see how they would work instead of tights...but then I never wear dresses or skirts!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I doubt i could wear leggings, every time i've wore long johns i end up with the crutch around my knees LOL, Oh and lady's when you wear leggings please don't buy the thin cheap ones and wear them with white knickers LOL.......Speaking of knickers when did women stop wearing 2 pair with tights?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone remember Max wall and his leggings? :Smuggrin


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

yes I can remember.....was it him who walked funny


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Kim Watcham said:


> yes I can remember.....was it him who walked funny


 yeah! in time to the funny music.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I love my leggings, but generally wear them around the house, I wear yoga pants a lot too. I'm not a huge fan of skinny jeans on me, but I live in them in the winter so that I can tuck them into my boots when I'm dog walking and keep a bit cleaner/dryer.

I have some lightweight combat/cargo pants that I wear day to day in the summer, lots of pockets for stuff when I haven't got a coat on.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yep I wear leggings/jeggings (mainly because I find actual Jeans uncomfortable) and track bottoms all the time.

@Little P I love your leggings, especially the cat ones


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

I might have to get these, I like the cute detail at the ankle


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I might have to get these, I like the cute detail at the ankle


If I had legs like those I would get a pair too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

Siskin said:


> If I had legs like those I would get a pair too


I don't, but I like 'em anyway


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

I've never worn leggings, i prefer joggers when i'm working out, leggings seem too clingy for my liking. How about combats pants and a vest top for that girl power look??


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I prefer skinny jeggings to leggings as feel a little self conscious as leggings are thin around the buttocks and I need to wear a nice long jumper with them.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I love leggings, but I can literally never find any to fit me! They're always slightly to short, but if I go up a size they're way too baggy at the top! Sooo annoying.
Where does everyone get their leggings from? I always see people wearing these funky patterns but I never seem to find them in shops! 
(Mind you... I rarely venture outside of ASDA for clothes shopping so that's probably why... :Banghead)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tacey said:


> I love leggings, but I can literally never find any to fit me! They're always slightly to short, but if I go up a size they're way too baggy at the top! Sooo annoying.
> Where does everyone get their leggings from? I always see people wearing these funky patterns but I never seem to find them in shops!
> (Mind you... I rarely venture outside of ASDA for clothes shopping so that's probably why... :Banghead)


I have this problem, I have to by long leggings (but have to find a shop that sells them!) and if I buy normal length then they're only really good for summer! I have the same problem with Jeans and jeggings.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Matalan Body-shaper leggings converted me. Warm, plenty of leg length(I’m 5’4”),
comfortable and very flattering.
As a grandma, I keep it fairly plain, no zips or laces and always a long top.
I only wear them in winter and they're warmer than my jeans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Huh... never had leggings be too short (I'm 5'9") unless they're crop leggings. I have had several yoga pants be too short, and with a wider leg it does look really dumb when they're too short.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in my 50s and have always worn leggings and jeggings. Leggings I always got from Next as they didn't go baggy.

Nowadays I wear jeggings more and my favourites are from Primark. I also have M&S ones but the Primark ones are just more comfy for some reason. Primark do them in varying leg lengths too - I'm not tall but my friend is and swears by them. I know they do black and various denim shades, can't remember what else.

Primark also do some trouser type jeggings that have a zip up the side .... I can get away with wearing them for work with a long shirt.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I wear leggings with a long jumper/tunic or dress with boots. 
I love black leggings, they are so comfy.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Do any other members like Sketchers Trainers? I love them, they are so comfy to walk in as they are curved, i buy 2 pairs at a time and they last for ages.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Ella28 said:


> Do any other members like Sketchers Trainers? I love them, they are so comfy to walk in as they are curved, i buy 2 pairs at a time and they last for ages.


I used to love Skechers and still have a pair that are about 10 years old that I wear around the house & garden sometimes. But I went off them when they changed them, I don't think they're as good now and I've tried 2 different pairs.

I'm living in DM's instead since I discovered the Chelsea boot styles. Not sure what I'll wear in the summer ...


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a recent convert to leggings, they are sooo comfortable! I like the wide belt panel ones with the zip pocket.

Recently started going to the gym with my other half, and got some so I wouldn't stand out as wearing something different. I'm looking for more now and like the look of the tikiboo ones .


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I basically live in leggings. A few years ago I wore them on their own with a crop top  but now I'm in my mid 20's I'd usually wear them with a longer top or a big jumper unless it's for the gym. Never been a fan of the see through ones though in any context!

My favourites are black milk. They're an Australian brand so cost a bomb to import unfortunately but they just don't do any like them in the UK. The patterns and fabrics are amazing!


















I even have a pair of waterproof walking leggings which are so comfy and practical for dog walking and work


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ella28 said:


> Do any other members like Sketchers Trainers? I love them, they are so comfy to walk in as they are curved, i buy 2 pairs at a time and they last for ages.


Sketchers memory foams are the comfiest shoes ever!! I have one pair of trainers and one pair of slip on shoes (which I've had for a while now - still going strong) and they're just like walking on a cloud


----------



## Snow white (Jan 22, 2018)

Love them, easy to wash and dry unlike jeans, comfy, easy to tuck into boots and wellies. Don't like seeing people walking around town though in those that are no thicker then tights.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I have 4 pair of Skechers in various styles, love them.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Jannor said:


> I'm living in DM's instead since I discovered the Chelsea boot styles


 I really really want to love DM's and i have had about 6 pair but every pair gives me a massive blister around the back of my heel, i think they add a bit extra material to the heel to make them last longer and it just nips at me.....Love a pair of Chelsea boots though.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

steveshanks said:


> I have 4 pair of Skechers in various styles, love them.


I have 2 identical pairs, i wanted silver but they sold out so fast, i'm happy with the black ones though as they don't show the dirt after my walk with Lulu.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Sketchers memory foams are the comfiest shoes ever!! I have one pair of trainers and one pair of slip on shoes (which I've had for a while now - still going strong) and they're just like walking on a cloud





Teddy-dog said:


> Sketchers memory foams are the comfiest shoes ever!! I have one pair of trainers and one pair of slip on shoes (which I've had for a while now - still going strong) and they're just like walking on a cloud


I've never tried the slip ons, i've always gone for the lace up trainers, i'll give slip ons a go the next time i order


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)

AmyRedd said:


> I even have a pair of waterproof walking leggings which are so comfy and practical for dog walking and work


Okay this sounds awesome! 
I usually put on a pair of rain pants and they're bulky and make a lot of noise. Where on earth did you get waterproof leggings?! I'll have to check that out!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Okay this sounds awesome!
> I usually put on a pair of rain pants and they're bulky and make a lot of noise. Where on earth did you get waterproof leggings?! I'll have to check that out!


I've got these in black at the moment. They're quite pricey but I got them for £60 in the sale. 
https://www.montane.co.uk/womens-c15/womens-ineo-pro-pants-p317
I've just ordered these as well
https://acaiactivewear.com/collections/technical-wear/products/skinny-outdoor-trouser
Apparently they're going to bring out a version which are fleece lined and thermal for next winter as well which sounds good!

I found it quite hard to find any in the UK they were mostly American so you shouldn't struggle... not gonna lie they are pretty awesome


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

I love leggings! Nike and adidas ones for the gym.... although very overpriced you can get good deals in the sales. They've got a lot of support and suck you in.... i'm not really an "out there" person with fashion so stick to darker colours, simple patterns...


















Black Topshop leggings for £11 are my fav for wearing casually, always need to cover the crotch so usually with longer tshirts and jumpers! Being short i end up pulling them up to my boobs LOL so theres some smoothing effect there

I don't think anyone is ever too old for leggings


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

debble said:


> I don't think anyone is ever too old for leggings


Though I'm cracking up that the only people brave enough to post photos of themselves/their leggings are the youngsters


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Though I'm cracking up that the only people brave enough to post photos of themselves/their leggings are the youngsters


Photos just showing off the fancy patterned ones - I think simple black leggings are perfect for everyone's wardrobe, even if it is just for being comfy around the house or nipping out to shop!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Though I'm cracking up that the only people brave enough to post photos of themselves/their leggings are the youngsters


Haha I had to visit Uni for a meeting last week and it happened to be open day.... definitely did not feel like a youngster 

Honestly though I'm sure you all look lovely in your leggings! I think we're probably just more likely to take a mirror selfie 



debble said:


> I love leggings! Nike and adidas ones for the gym.... although very overpriced you can get good deals in the sales. They've got a lot of support and suck you in.... i'm not really an "out there" person with fashion so stick to darker colours, simple patterns...
> 
> View attachment 344903
> 
> ...


I like the first ones Debble are they Adidas?? I need some new gym leggings I think!


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Honestly though I'm sure you all look lovely in your leggings! I think we're probably just more likely to take a mirror selfie
> 
> I like the first ones Debble are they Adidas?? I need some new gym leggings I think!


Very true about the mirror selfies 

Yeah adidas - 
https://www.sportsdirect.com/adidas-techfit-long-tight-ladies-347006?colcode=34700602

Currently on sale in Sports Direct


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Love leggings and skinny jeans! 

As for shoes, I live in DMs and Solovairs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

Well... sadly it looks like legging season is on the way out and it's time to move on to shorts. 

I managed a lovely chafe from the seam of one of my running shorts last weekend. Just one leg, one seam. The other seam doesn't chafe strangely. 
Oh I do miss my running leggings that have never failed me in the chafe department. 

So... let's talk shorts, who wears them? What style do you prefer?
I wish I could live in running shorts, especially now that manufacturers have clued in that we need pockets, but customs rule and sometimes they're just not appropriate, and long pants are just too hot in this part of the world. I do love a good pair of cotton shorts, but have to be careful as sweat marks on shorts can start looking suspiciously like incontinence issues.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Well... sadly it looks like legging season is on the way out and it's time to move on to shorts.
> 
> I managed a lovely chafe from the seam of one of my running shorts last weekend. Just one leg, one seam. The other seam doesn't chafe strangely.
> Oh I do miss my running leggings that have never failed me in the chafe department.
> ...


I have chunky thighs so have always looked terrible in shorts (maybe losing weight and more running / toning will eventually make a difference) so the only shorts I will wear are the zip off lower leg cargo trouser version with lots of pockets and then only in the house, garden or somewhere completely remote. I normally wear cropped trousers or capris where anyone might see me.

I wear leggings and a t shirt for night wear and Pilates /gym and jodhpurs for riding if they count. Never otherwise in public though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My shorts end right down by my ankles and no shorter:Smuggrin


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't wear anything higher than above my knees generally as I think they look ugly. I will wear three quarter length shorts and that's it lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

Meh, at some point your body is what it is. Legs are legs. Around here everyone wears shorts, doesn't matter what your legs look like. It does matter what the thermometer reads!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I live in shorts as soon as its warm enough, just standard light weight cargo shorts. I do think it should be illegal for men over 18 to wear 3/4 pants LOL, saw a guy the other day, he must have been about 70 wearing a tartan polo shirt, dark socks pulled up, Velcro slipper boots (tartan) and pair of baby blue 3/4 pants, i reckon his wife was trying to trendy him up  it hadn't worked


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I dont get much chance to wear shorts.... it’s always too cold! Sometimes I might wear fancy shorts with tights or thigh high boots for going out for a meal but not in the day. 

On holiday though I love me a good pair of high waisted denim shorts!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

AmyRedd said:


> On holiday though I love me a good pair of high waisted denim shorts!


Noooooo to the high waisted stuff! It didn't look good on us in the 80's, still doesn't flatter anyone!  
Some trends I like seeing come back, the high waisted stuff can go right back away!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

ouesi said:


> It didn't look good on us in the 80's,


 No no no no  the 80 was fantastic for fashion and music, all those smart new romantics, high baggy trousers and big box jackets, silk suits with flecks in them and long collars on shirts, i had hair then too so the long fringe, i remember having a bit of extra money after a job abroad (where i had used a lot of "Sun in" and was now blond) and treating myself to a hair cut at a Vidal Sassoon place, i swear i came out of there looking like a blond Brian Ferry, now a days the best i can manage is a Ross Kemp LOL


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Noooooo to the high waisted stuff! It didn't look good on us in the 80's, still doesn't flatter anyone!
> Some trends I like seeing come back, the high waisted stuff can go right back away!


Haha I didn't live through the 80's so maybe I've not been put off them. I can't stand low rise stuff I feel like it's just going to fall off if I bend over or sit down. All my jeans are high waisted :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

AmyRedd said:


> Haha I didn't live through the 80's so maybe I've not been put off them. I can't stand low rise stuff I feel like it's just going to fall off if I bend over or sit down. All my jeans are high waisted :Hilarious


Im with you! Ive tried low waisted trouser and I always end up ripping the waist coz Im constantly trying to pull them where they belong!LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

AmyRedd said:


> Haha I didn't live through the 80's so maybe I've not been put off them. I can't stand low rise stuff I feel like it's just going to fall off if I bend over or sit down. All my jeans are high waisted :Hilarious


LOL not low rise either, just normal, sit at the hips stuff. High waisted stuff makes even the littlest hips look ridiculously wide and butts look giant :Hilarious
Plus I can't stand sitting down and feeling like I'm being spliced in half.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Im with you! Ive tried low waisted trouser and I always end up ripping the waist coz Im constantly trying to pull them where they belong!LOL


And they hold you in in all the right places!



ouesi said:


> LOL not low rise either, just normal, sit at the hips stuff. High waisted stuff makes even the littlest hips look ridiculously wide and butts look giant :Hilarious
> Plus I can't stand sitting down and feeling like I'm being spliced in half.


I can just about manage mid rise, I have lovely pair of Freddy jeans which are mid rise but I just prefer high rise!... also I kinda want my bum to look bigger :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

steveshanks said:


> No no no no  the 80 was fantastic for fashion and music, all those smart new romantics, high baggy trousers and big box jackets, silk suits with flecks in them and long collars on shirts, i had hair then too so the long fringe, i remember having a bit of extra money after a job abroad (where i had used a lot of "Sun in" and was now blond) and treating myself to a hair cut at a Vidal Sassoon place, i swear i came out of there looking like a blond Brian Ferry, now a days the best i can manage is a Ross Kemp LOL


I remember or these girls lying at school about their hair turning 'blond' naturally in the sun when we all knew it was 'Sun In' really. Especially when it happened over the wettest weekend of the year!

I wasn't brave enough to try it!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I don’t really do shorts at all. Especially for exercising; the shortest I’ll go is Capri length.
The shorts I do wear are what I’d call delicate cargo; lightweight, skinnier shorts to a bit above the knee and some pockets...I love me some pockets!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

I’d love to be able to wear shorts! Unfortunately even if I wasn’t self conscious about my chunky knees and thunder thighs, I can’t seem to find any that fit - if they get over my thighs and hips they swim around my waist.

I settle for knee length skirts when it’s really hot.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm with @AmyRedd ! I quite like shorts, though in summer I go for more cottony ones than denim as I find them more comfy (when it's actually warm/on holiday!)
I am partial to a high waisted pair with some boots


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I wear shorts in the summer but prefer dresses or skirts as I'm not too keen on shorts when they ride up. I have some nice dress shorts that I wear with tights and boots. 

I do like high waisted skirts and jeans, all jeans seem high waisted nowadays! I think high waisted skirts are really flattering (maybe because I'm short, they make me look taller :Shy).


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

AmyRedd said:


> I basically live in leggings. A few years ago I wore them on their own with a crop top  but now I'm in my mid 20's I'd usually wear them with a longer top or a big jumper unless it's for the gym. Never been a fan of the see through ones though in any context!
> 
> My favourites are black milk. They're an Australian brand so cost a bomb to import unfortunately but they just don't do any like them in the UK. The patterns and fabrics are amazing!
> View attachment 344787
> ...


If I went out in a pair of leggings like that I would soon get shot.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate leggings, in fact I hate any clingy clothes. I did wear leggings at one point but they were loose, bootleg and tie dyed.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Talking of bootleg, I have trouble finding bootleg, hipster jeans in the shops nowadays. It's all skinny high rise jeans :Bored. I can't stand skinny jeans, there's no give to them, and the high rise dig into your stomach when you sit :Arghh. And my calf are too fat, so I tried a size up and the waist was all weird and flappy...

Can you tell I don't like them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2018)

HarlequinCat said:


> and the high rise dig into your stomach when you sit :Arghh.


I do hate this about high waist anything. And I don't have a big stomach either! It's just where they sit. When I sit down in normal waisted pants, my belt hits right below my belly button on the flat part of my abs, nice and comfy. When I sit in high waisted pants, the belt digs in to my belly button and folds in to the natural fold of my abdomen. SO uncomfortable!

Today I'll be wearing shorts with my winter white legs in all their glory with my spider veins and knobby knees on full display 

It's funny the things we worry about displaying to the world, I'll wear shorts today because it's supposed to be mid 70's, but I probably won't wear sandals because my toe nails aren't painted :Hilarious


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I do hate this about high waist anything. And I don't have a big stomach either! It's just where they sit. When I sit down in normal waisted pants, my belt hits right below my belly button on the flat part of my abs, nice and comfy. When I sit in high waisted pants, the belt digs in to my belly button and folds in to the natural fold of my abdomen. SO uncomfortable!
> 
> Today I'll be wearing shorts with my winter white legs in all their glory with my spider veins and knobby knees on full display
> 
> It's funny the things we worry about displaying to the world, I'll wear shorts today because it's supposed to be mid 70's, but I probably won't wear sandals because my toe nails aren't painted :Hilarious


Haha. So true. I never wear nail varnish on fingers or toes so wearing sandals without is not a problem for me and I don't care if it bothers anyone else. Baring my pudgy thighs to the world neh, not doing that. Us humans are strange creatures aren't we


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Firedog said:


> If I went out in a pair of leggings like that I would soon get shot.


Where do you live?!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll be wearing a pair this week under my work trousers (or jeans if I have to work from home) gonna be a long cold week!


----------

